# Anyone that loves rearranging and decorating their homes or apartments?



## Dorothy (Jan 3, 2013)

My family hates when I get that daze in my eyes and get really quite, because it is usually for a reason!  I'm rearranging or redecorating a room or rooms in my head and getting ready to put it into gear!!  I get bored with the way a room looks or I'm just in the mood of a change and I start moving things around or what have you and I love the feeling of accomplishment when I look at the finished job and everything looks so nice and different. Does anybody else do this?


----------



## Elzee (Jan 3, 2013)

I live in a small apartment and there is only one way the furniture will fit in my living room. Can't rearrange the living room furniture, even if I wanted to. Never been one for having a desire to rearrange furniture. Perhaps, that is because I moved around so much that once I am settled in a place, I just want to stay put and not move - not even move WITHIN my home. 

I do decorate my mantle, depending on the holiday or season. So, there is a little variety to my home. Since I only recently moved here, everything is still fresh for me. If I live here for more than 7 years, perhaps I will want to find some way to redecorate or freshen up my home.


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 3, 2013)

I used to re-arrange the bedroom furniture often.  When the Ex would come home in the Wee Hours and be Three Sheets Under, he would just about break his foot and once in awhile a kneecap would also be a victim --- Blessss His Harrrrttttnthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2013)

Like Elzee, I own my own home but it's very small, and the rooms are small.  We both decided we wanted a king size bed a long time ago, so that leaves very few ways to position the furniture (or the bed) in the bedroom, just a narrow walking aisle around the bed.  Same with the other rooms, we placed things where they suited our needs and looked okay, and don't try to change stuff around.  I put a plant here or there, and sometimes switch some small things on the wall-unit, etc., but that's about it.


----------



## Elzee (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, sounds like you had a good reason to rearrange the furniture. That reminds me of the time my brother came home drunk for the first time. He was a teenager and his friends brought him home. My dad told my mother, my sisters and me not to make any noise and just leave him alone when he got up the next morning as his hangover will be his lesson. After my dad left the room, my mother told my sisters and me that when we have to go upstairs, to stomp on the stairs, if we have to close a door, we were allowed to slam the door. My mother decided that it was time to sort out and rearrange the kitchen cupboards that were on the wall that separated the kitchen from his bedroom. His bedroom was next to the kitchen. My mother didn't seem to think that just a hangover was enough of a punishment.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 4, 2013)

Just the other day something came over me - some crazy, Devil-may-care attitude ... maybe it was the snow falling outside so gently, a billion flakes reflecting the setting sun's rays into a riotous prism of color ... maybe it was the warmth and security of the dog and cat snuggled against me as I wrote at the computer ...

I'm not quite sure WHAT caused me to do what I did then ...

... I moved my coffee mug. 

This isn't really LIKE me, I swear! I almost NEVER move my mug - why would I? 

I chalk it up to a temporary bout of giddiness.


----------



## esmith (Jan 7, 2013)

Decorating is my middle name! One of my favorite television stations is HGTV, home and garden network.  I get so many of my ideas for the small touches that make a house a home, from this channel.  My need for security goes to war with my love of change. In the past five years living in my new home, I have changed my livingroom entirely about three times.  Now I only add touches and leave the basics alone.
There is something comforting about walking through the door, to the familiar and knowing I am home.  Lately, I look around and approve of what I see.  The addition of two large mirrors have done much to increase the look of spaciousness in a small area. 

I'm done.  Oh wait, how would soft, flowing drapes look in our modern bedroom? I'm going to check what HGTV may have to say.  Security and sense of sameness are highly over-rated, aren't they? Maybe this will be the year I decide my home is fine exactly the way it looks.


----------



## Elzee (Jan 12, 2013)

Sounds like a man for you - bravo for you - moving your coffee mug.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 20, 2013)

Haha @  SifulPhil your such a renagade layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> Haha @  SifulPhil your such a renagade layful:




.......:iagree:, Sifu often brings me a smile!


----------



## Pearl (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, I love to get deeply fixed in to "rearrange mode". One day I'll be perfectly happy with the way the rooms are - the next I'll want to move furniture, or even swop rooms. It is interesting to ask "why" . . . in my case I'm not particularly interior-design focussed, I don't watch those shows that have popularised such activities. I think that either I just get bored OR I'm procrastinating.  I never question further than that - I don't want to know what I might be putting off !


----------



## TICA (Feb 22, 2013)

I like to paint the walls a different color every few years, or just paint one wall in a room.   My sister is the decorator though.  I was looking a Christmas pictures taken at her house.  Every year the whole living room was different.  Wallpaper, curtains, furniture, pictures.  About the only thing that stayed the same was the hardwood floor!


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 22, 2013)

My wife wants to change things around sometimes and that means lots of work for me as well but the only way you can be sure it is a good or bad idea is to try it out. Especially if you are just moving furniture around. We put those Teflon slider disks under the feet of all the furniture so it is not to hard to move stuff around.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2013)

I have heavy solid wooden furniture, and although I don't move it anymore than I have to, I have used those discs, and they do come in handy!


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 23, 2013)

We even got some at work that we use if we have to move a heavy desk. You can easily (with two people) lift up each corner and kick the disk underneath. When you have all four corners then the two of you can move the object to where it needs to go. The real trick is planing ahead about removing the disks from the corners in the back.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 6, 2013)

Do you know if these dicsc work on carpet. I have low pile berber carpet in the bedroom which I hate (it came with the house). I would like to install some laminate flooring and am trying to figure out a way to move my lodge pole queen size bed without dismantling it which was a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to assemble when we moved it here. 

If I can't find a way to slide this bed, I'm stuck with the carpet because dismantling it is not an option in my lifetime.

Yesterday I prevailed upon my brother's good humor to install tile around my bathroom vanity.  Over the years I have coerced and conjoled him into installing miles of tiles for me.  I stood across the room and removed all objects that could be thrown my way before asking.  

Off to the depot we went while I picked out tile, grout and supplies.

Today he started the project (with my expert supervision) and came up two tiles short of finishing, so it's off to the depot again tomorrow...nothing is ever simple.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2013)

I've used those slide discs in the past on carpet, with heavy solid wood furniture, and they worked fine.  I feel your pain, nothing is ever simple and easy, so don't feel alone.  We've done a lot of home improvement projects, and spent lots of extra time and gas with back and forth trips to the Home Depot, Lowes, or the neighborhood hardware store. :banghead:  But, in the end...we can always look back and have a good laugh.


----------

